# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  خبر عاجل ومهم

## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

_نسألكم دعاء المضطر..._
_عاجل ...إلى حسين ولد حسنة  ..._
_شاب ورب عائلة ..._
_مريض بالقلب ....   وفي حالة ....  حرجة ......_


ولكم الأجر والثواب ....

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 

اللهم إنا نسألك و نتوجه إليك بحق مريض كربلاء أن تمن

على مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات بالشفاء العاجل 

اللهم و نسألك أن تشفي كل مريض بالخصوص المنظورين منهم ,, 

ياكريم ,,

 و صل اللهم على محمد و آل محمد

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد* 
*اللهم إنا نسألك و نتوجه إليك بحق مريض كربلاء أن تمن*
*على حسين بن حسنة*

* ومرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات بالشفاء العاجل* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
 امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*الهي بعليل كربلاء زين العابدين علي بن الحسين عليهما السلام شافي وعافي الشاب حسين ورده الى اهله سالماً معافىء..*

----------


## مضراوي

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم شافيه بشفائك بحق محمد وعترته الطاهره*

----------


## شهدالقطيف

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*الهي بعليل كربلاء زين العابدين علي بن الحسين عليهما السلام شافي وعافي الشاب حسين ورده الى اهله سالماً معافىء..*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إلهي بحق مريض كربلاء ...
منّ على الشاب ....
*حسين* *ولد حسنة .....*

*وعلى مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات بالشفاء العاجل* 

* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*










*والله يستجيب منكم أحبتي المؤمنين ...*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد* 

*اللهم إنا نسألك و نتوجه إليك بحق مريض كربلاء أن تمن*

*على حسين بن حسنة*

* ومرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات بالشفاء العاجل* 

*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*،،،، امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إلهي بحق مريض كربلاء ...
منّ على الشاب ....

*حسين* *ولد حسنة .....*

*وعلى مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات بالشفاء العاجل* 

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 

اللهم إنا نسألك و نتوجه إليك بحق مريض كربلاء أن تمن

على مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات بالشفاء العاجل 

اللهم و نسألك أن تشفي كل مريض بالخصوص المنظورين منهم ,, 

ياكريم ,,

و صل اللهم على محمد و آل محمد 

[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء]

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*إلهي بحق مريض كربلاء ...*
*منّ على الشاب ....*
*حسين * *ولد  حسنة .....* 
*وعلى مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات بالشفاء العاجل*  

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 











*والله يستجيب منكم أحبتي المؤمنين ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 

اللهم إنا نسألك و نتوجه إليك بحق مريض كربلاء أن تمن

على مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات بالشفاء العاجل 

اللهم و نسألك أن تشفي كل مريض بالخصوص المنظورين منهم ,, 

ياكريم ,,

و صل اللهم على محمد و آل محمد 

[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء]

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 

اللهم إنا نسألك و نتوجه إليك بحق مريض كربلاء أن تمن

على مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات بالشفاء العاجل 

اللهم و نسألك أن تشفي كل مريض بالخصوص المنظورين منهم ,, 

ياكريم ,,

و صل اللهم على محمد و آل محمد 

[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ]
[امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء]

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إلهي داونا بدوائك*

*وعافنا من بلائك*

*وشافنا بشفائك*

*ولا سيما المنظورين والمعنيين* ..






*تحية عطرة لدعائك الكريم* 
*يا عاشقة المستحيل ....*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

عن النبي (ص ) داووا مرضاكم بالصدقات ) اللهم شافه بشفائك وعافه من بلائك بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسرالمستودع فيها

----------

